# Changing clinics to bourn hall :/



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Have any of you changed clinics before treatment started? 
We have finally had our first appointment with the egg share coordinator and wow was she rude! I was told that as im 31 we would have to wait ages for someone to want my eggs as recipients and I quote "want eggs from younger sharers" that she has lots of sharers on her list so we would also have to wait up to 3 months for the next appointment, we have had our bloods done more times than I can remember, had the counseling appointment, had a internal scan (she says I need another) oh and to boot they think I have PCOS so wouldnt be able to egg share with them anyway! 

The thing it is was one of their consultants that told me I may have PCOS back in 2012 and it was HER that said I should eggshare! So so so annoyed as we have been pushed from pillar to post and havent got anywhere its taken 18 months to get to this stage from the initial appointment with the gyne consultant and now I dont feel comfortable in BWH anymore. 
Its made me feel like its pointless and we are never going to get anywhere I know it sounds awful but it makes me wonder if they would treat me differently if I was the recipient paying all the costs. When she asked me what we would do if they said no to egg sharing can we afford the full cost - I said it would depend on the circumstances and we would have to come away and talk about it -She was practically shouting at me telling me they are the cheapest clinic in the country and I wont find anywhere else with their prices so I shoulnt really need to think about it. 

Im wanting to have a look at bourne hall but its over 80 miles away from us (we are in the west midlands) 

Sorry for the rant


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I just went to Bourn Hall today for my AMH test to see if I am suitable for sharing. 

All the staff there are really lovely and Bourn Hall is really nice.

I really hope my results come back and say I can Egg Share - I will defo use Bourn Hall if they say yes. They also have one of the highest success rates in the country so although its a bit of a mission for you, they might be worth a try. If you call them, they are always helpful.

Bourn Hall accept those with PCOS as long as it isnt too bad i think??

I think as well that any test results youve got from the last 12 months, they will do a reduction in costs.

Good luck, hope you are able to do the egg share!! x


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

bevvy82 said:


> I just went to Bourn Hall today for my AMH test to see if I am suitable for sharing.
> 
> All the staff there are really lovely and Bourn Hall is really nice.
> 
> ...


Hi Bevvy thanks for that, Im just at a loss tbh dont know where to turn - bwh are now saying if I want my results (even though they are an nhs hospital) I will have to put in a freedom of information request :/ that can take up to 50 days and I have to know exactly what im asking for


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

i did just see that you had wrote that on another thread. Seems that they are treating you really badly at the clinic which is such a shame as you're going through a really stressful time as it is. 

I guess you could contact Bourn Hall and explain your situation and see what they suggest? they might be able to help. Guess you could tell them your test results and then see if based on that info whether they think you could apply for the egg sharing?

If they are an NHS hospital, your test results may have been put on the ICE system. You should contact your GP and see if they can check on the ICE system to see if they can access your test results. if they can, ask them if they can print them out for you...cant say that it will work or they will be able to get access to them but its worth a try!! My partner wanted info about his SA but the consultant at the NHS fertility clinic we used wasnt available but they told us to contact the GP and he was able to access the results and print them off for us. xxxx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

bevvy82 said:


> i did just see that you had wrote that on another thread. Seems that they are treating you really badly at the clinic which is such a shame as you're going through a really stressful time as it is.
> 
> I guess you could contact Bourn Hall and explain your situation and see what they suggest? they might be able to help. Guess you could tell them your test results and then see if based on that info whether they think you could apply for the egg sharing?
> 
> If they are an NHS hospital, your test results may have been put on the ICE system. You should contact your GP and see if they can check on the ICE system to see if they can access your test results. if they can, ask them if they can print them out for you...cant say that it will work or they will be able to get access to them but its worth a try!! My partner wanted info about his SA but the consultant at the NHS fertility clinic we used wasnt available but they told us to contact the GP and he was able to access the results and print them off for us. xxxx


Oh thats an idea, when I spoke to the gp today they have said they can request them but it may take longer I may just call in again tomorrow and ask. Ill contact the other clinics too and check their criteria for the results, wonder if they will accept them over the phone initially. Do you know how long the wait was from your referral to the first appointment at bourne ?

Its just dawned on me that if I wait until April for the next EC appointment then have the CF chromosome test that will be another 6 weeks after the april appointment until I know if I can egg share so they wouldn't even be able to tell me in April if im accepted or not


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I havent had my initial consultation as yet. My FSH blood test came back at 10.8 which is too low for egg sharing but my consultant said that i should ignore this test and do the AMH test one instead as its a lot better so rather than pay for all the tests and then find im not eligible, i thought id pay for the AMH one and see what the results are. Ive got all my other test results from the fertility clinic at the L&D NHS Hospital which have only recently been done so i know that everything else is ok...just gotta wait on this result and if it comes back within the ok range, I will then proceed. 

Its all just so frustrating at the moment. 

If you dont mind me asking, what is your history with regards to the whole fertility thing?
xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Its a long history but to chop it in to a few sentences - Im 31 and both my tubes are blocked with scar tissue from an infection because the midwife left the placenta in after my 12 yr old was born. My husband has low morphology rate of 2-4% it varies. 
Ive had 3 operations - lap and dyes and one to try and repair which failed (all at bwh)
We have had all the testing - chromosome, infectious disease's, FSH levels, ovarian scans etc in the last 6 months again they have been done 4 times now.  
The hospital (Birmingham womens) have been a nightmare we insisted the problem was not with my husband but they wanted him to be checked first. 
I think thats basically it lol


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

aww bless you. I would really change clinics if you can!! did you get round to calling Bourn Hall at all? Any luck with your GP and your results?

This is all pretty new to me...im 32 and suffering with cervical cancer (its all very early and theyve managed to take it away and ive been clear for a year so far...only 4 more years to go lol!). where ive had treatments to remove the cancer cells, my cervix has been left badly scarred and this is preventing my partners sperm from getting very far. on top of that he also has low morphology - but trying to take all the vitamins they told us to in order to improve it! been told we will need IVF but because I have a child already, not entitled to the NHS funding (although we are trying to get Individual Funding from the local CCG). We cant afford to pay for IVF so going down the egg sharing route to see if we are eligible. My FSH levels came back at 10.8 which is too high but my consultant told me that the FSH tests arent very reliable and to go for the AMH test instead. I also had a transvaginal scan a few days ago and they told me i was showing as having a good reserve of eggs and good lining in my uterus. So i am praying that the AMH test comes back with good results. Thats as far as we have got at the mo. 

I dont understand why they keep making you repeat the tests so many times? Are you having to pay for all your tests or are you getting them done for free? 

Did you do anything about the medical negligence? I am in the process of complaining and asking for funding because there was never a conversation where i was told that the treatment could potentially leave me being unable to conceive naturally.

xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Aw wow thats great news for you so far kick cancers ****! 
My husband and I were taking the preconception vits daily but its not seeming to make much difference to his sperm. Im sure the AMH will be fine  
They have made us keep doing the tests as they like to keep them up to date (not sure how much more often they want them) I swear they look at me like Im infected or something as they dont believe me when I tell them its from scarring from my 12yr old it may be the fact that we have also had 3 MC they seem to think the scarring occurred after that. I was 19 at the time and didnt have a clue it was half the placenta it was the size of a liver, we never pursued for negligence and to be honest I doubt they would admit to it now it just seems like too much stress if you know what I mean.

We havent paid for any of the tests so far but its taken us 5 yrs to get to this point we struggled to save the money we needed to egg share at first so that put us back about 6-8 months.

We had our chromosomes done after the 3rd MC as they thought that was why we were having issues - thats all fine but now they have said we havent had the CF test - Ive called the Drs this morning in the hope they may be able to get my test results the receptionist has said she will call the hospital and try and get them faxed over, which is nice of them as I had no joy with them yesterday. Ive also called coventry to triple check that they have got the referral from the GP and calling borne is next on my long long list of things to do today lol. 

How long are you going to have to wait for you amh results?


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

aww thanks hun...tough but luckily it was caught early so isnt really too much to worry about.

Yeah we didnt think the Vits would make too much difference but doesnt hurt either so may as well try eh.

The NHS clinics dont seem to care too much. The Luton and Dunstable clinic was crap, luckily i managed to swap consultants there as he was a lot better than the first. They never believe what you say as they think they know best. 

gosh, yeah you dont need the extra stress of all that. Sorry that its all taken so long so far, 5 years is an awfully long time to wait! 

Well thats positive that your GP surgery will try and get them for you! will keep my fingers crossed that they can get hold of them...and quickly for you hun!

I only had my AMH test done yesterday and they said i should get the results in the post within 2 weeks....i think ill be too scared to open the envelope lol! My consultant is also making me do the FSH test again, just incase its has dropped down to less than 8. Seems strange that my FSH reading is 10.8 which suggests low reserves yet my ultrasound scan came back with good results. Its so bloody frustrating not knowing. 

I know what you mean about trying to save up...we could never afford IVF ourselves so Egg sharing is our last hope really. 

Think all the different clinics have different criteria for Egg Sharing so worth looking around. I know its a pain having to travel. Bourn Hall is about an hour and a half drive from me but if i get the go ahead for the egg sharing, it will defo be my first choice. Its like a big country manor, and they have kept the reception area really old school in keeping with the house but other than that its so fresh, clean and modern. The staff were so kind and lovely as well.

From what ive read, the Lister Hospital in London seem to have a bit less strict criteria than everyone else. 

So what are your next steps??

xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Id try anything at this point - I even started eating large amounts of green veg as its meant to help and I hate veg with a passion lol I read 'it all starts with the egg' available on kindle pretty good read if you get chance, it talks about egg health etc 

5yrs is a really long time more so when we are paying (even time I say to the clinic "But we are private patients it shouldnt take this long" I get told - You are NOT a private patient you are self funded - Personally I dont see the difference lol )
Ive spoken to the GPs today and they are still chasing the hosptial for me the receptionist said they dont see why the clinic cant just fax them over 

Im sure your results will be fine  Well from what I found out yesterday from Burton about the AMH they said unless mine was exceptionally high or off the scale they would be able to work with it they would just have to keep an eye on me is all so thats a little positive news for us both x 

Everyone says that about bourn hall how nice it is etc so i'll definitely look at them if the other 2 clinics dont work out as borne take sharers until you are 36 i believe 


Hmm next steps for us are - to prevent myself going bat crazy in waiting for appointments to come through and check out the success results of the clinics etc 
We have quite a bit going on in our normal lifes which keep me seriously busy but I still find more than enough time to worry myself about all this


I know what you mean about them not believing you - I felt like I was being told off by a school teacher or similar when I went for my EC appointment everytime I go (as my tubes are blocked) they have insisted that the blockage is due to an sti   ive never had one im my life! The EC asked me if previously I went to 'sexual health clinics' I quite proudly said yes many times my health is important to me - but thats because I know people who have caught things like hepB from the work place and I know how unclean things can be I like to air on the side of caution not because im putting myself about! She just looked and me and when HMMM I was livid! lol


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

luckily I like my veg so I'm ok in the boat lol! 

yeah what is the difference between self funding and private....the point is you are paying for treatment and not sitting on a NHS waiting list.

Oh well at least the GP's are on the case for you and hopefully theyll have some success. 

I tried to contact the local clinic I have been seen at to get written results for my ultrasound that i had the other day. The receptionist kindly told me that they wont send out results and that i will have to wait until my next appointment....I was like you arent helping me any further so i dont have any more appointments with you' and they still need to check with the consultant to see if this is correct and ok to send my results! Good ole NHS!!

I spoke to the nurse at Bourn Hall who took my blood and told me the AMH result has to be between 5-15...not sure if that was correct coz when ive googled results, they keep saying you have to have to be a minimum of 15....so im confused! and im only 2 days into my two week waiting time to get my results and its bloody killing me lol!! so i know how you feel about going crazy...im sooooo impatient, i just want it all done yesterday lol. Have you had any AMH tests done so far? 

I think Bourn Hall have the best success rate in the country from what i read...kinda at 50% success so thats a good thing.

OMG how unprofessional....im pretty sure that if it was an STI to blame you would have said so! And jeez they usually praise you for keeping yaself checked and clean lol! i wouldve been pretty peeved too!

ASM - apart from getting the dreaded / highly anticipated letter through my door with my results, i have an appt with myGP tomorrow regarding asking for an application to be put in for individual funding for the IVF. They already told me that they wouldnt do it as they felt i had no chance - because i didnt meet the NHS criteria (hence the reason for wanting to apply for funding!! durrrr) and they didnt want to get my hopes up...i mean, really like after everything else being bad news do they really think im going to think it will be a big fat YES??! so anyways i found out that one of the partners at my GP's works at the my county's CCG where you apply for funding so im off to lay it on thick and get him to agree to apply....Think my opening sentence will be...i'm not asking for bigger boobs so i can be a glamour model, im not asking for a nose job because ive shoved so many drugs up there and not asking for a gastric band because i cant keep away from Mcdonalds...and people get funded for those reasons so why not let me apply lol! my poor GP is doesnt know what hes letting himself in for hahahaha!


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi there,

I just wanted to say the i'm currently on an egg share cycle at Bourn. I am 35 in Sept and they have never made me feel too old etc. My last cycle in Sug/Sept failed, for me (I had an very early mc) and it also failed for my recipient. Regardless of that they accepted me onto another cycle, with no problem.

It really is a lovely place and well worth the extra miles. I really hope you find somewhere right for you.

S xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Sumand,

Good to hear of someone that is doing the egg sharing scheme. I had my AMH test results back and they are within the range for accepting me for egg sharing. I got a high FSH reading in October (10., im having that re done to see if it has changed at all as i know bourn halls criteria is less than 8. Im hoping that with my good ultrasound scan results and good AMH results, they might overlook the slightly high FSH levels.

I really loved Bourn Hall when I visited (when i finally found it after driving past it 4 times haha). 

Can i ask what your AMH / FSH/ LH levels were?

I just sent off my medical questionnaire so im waiting to see if ill be accepted to see a consultant based on my cervical cancer - although my latest results are all clear so that is positive.

Bev xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Ohh thats good news Bevvy about your AMH - we have received an appointment for coventry for 2 weeks time! We were only refered last week so im hoping its going to be great there  Im a bit cheeky though as im still keeping the appointment for BWH for the group session only if we can get there at the time they need us as we are due back off holiday on the same day :/


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Aww thats brill news that youve got an appointment so quickly!! fingers crossed for you hun 

I've sent my health questionnaire to Bourn Hall and they have told me I should hear by Friday if that is acceptable enough for us to get an appointment with the consultant.

I picked up my results of my ultrasound scan today and not too sure what the results mean. Says i have 8-10 follicles in left ovary and the suspect i have PCOS on my right ovary but did not put a follicle count on there....so atm i have no idea if i have good or bad results! lol

Oh yeah, defo keep your other appointment just in case....make a mad dash for it when you get back lol x


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Srry Bevvy82, only just seen this.

I never found out my fsh/lh levels as they forgot to do them! They just scanned me before and at baseline and have just based it all on that. I guess they took a chance on me!

My first time i produced 14 eggs. I had 7 and 6 of which were mature, which was lucky. 

Just back from Bourn today after my first scan and follies are growing, they may up my dose today. Getting nervous for potential egg collection next week!

Feel free to pm me x

S xxxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Have PM'd you Sumand x


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

I've messaged you back hun. I hope you got them as they arent showing in my sent box!  

xxx


----------

